# Comments on Pagan Christianity: The Origins of Our Modern Church Practices by Frank Viola



## BrianBowman (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone here familiar with Frank Viola's work. I believe that he is pretty much considered the defacto head of the modern "House Church" movement and has written other books on this. The movement is gaining popularity in my area.

See:

Pagan Christianity ....

For more details on this particular book.


----------

